# Oil Catfish



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

Does anyone keep Oil Catfish? I think these little guys look good, and I plan to have a big piece of driftwood for him. Will he eat my shrimp? Fight with my pleco?


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm pretty sure you are talking about a honeycomb tatia. (Peruguae??? Tatia) They will eat shrimp. Should be fine with other fish. And would probaly enjoy a small cave. Cool fish!


----------



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

I keep shrimp so i guess i'm glad i didn't get these little guys
They sure are neat looking though


----------

